# Restaurant review



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently met a hobbyist who is into plecos. After dealing with him for a couple of times, I found out he runs a Thai restaurant on Main street. The name is Sawasdee Thai Restaurant. 

I kept telling Nat that I will go to his restaurant one day but never had a chance. He was nice enough to bring me an order of his pinapple fry rice one day. After he left, my wife and I enjoy very much of the food he bought, we decided to go to his restaurant on the weekend with the whole family to try out what else is there.

We did not order a lot, stuff chick wings, green chicken curry, seafood thai noodle (phai thai? I am sorry if I mis-spell it), and Nat also recommand the Sawasdee special rice. 

It was a great experience as the only Thai restaurant I know is Chilli house, and thai house. We both enjoy the food so much more. In our opinion, it is much more taste than Thai house, and honestly, we can't compare to Chilli house as the last time we were there, it was 7 years ago.

If you are like us have a taste for Thai food, I highly recommand this place. It was full when we came in (I called ahead and Nat reserve a table for our family), and it was full when we left. You will love the food they serve; not to mention a very friendly, clean, well manner restaurant.

I hope Nat doesn't mind I post the address and phone here...
Sawasdee Thai restaurant.
604-8764030

ps. all our kids including the wife got free mango ice-cream


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> ps. all our kids including the wife got free mango ice-cream


I think this will become a fringe benefit for BCA members eating at Sawasdee Thai restaurant...just reserve a table with your BCA sign-in name and you get complimentary ice-creams. A win-win situation.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You forgot the address Charles, but here's the website.

http://www.sawasdeethairestaurant.com

Looks really good. Will have to try it out soon. I know that area well as I grew up there.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, been there before and its great. I live a few minutes from there so its a nice summer walk for us. Very much more "authentic" than Thai house but beware of the heat of some of the dishes, make sure you tell them to tone it down if you need to. When they say hot, they mean it. Enjoy!


----------



## Nat (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you all for your reviews. It was great to have your family over Charles, and we are happy that they enjoyed the food. We would love to serve all BCA members with free complimentary desserts. Just give us a call, and don't hesitate to mention that you are from BCA. I would love to meet people who share the same hobby.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds good. Is it easy for parking there? thanks.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a great place for our family to enjoy. If we call, should we ask for you, Nat?


----------



## Nat (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, I was busy at the restaurant. We would love to have your family over and give us a try. We will do our best to provide you great food and service. You can ask for me or mention that you are from bca, and there's free parking out back.


----------

